# I still work with Eagle



## DCBluesman (Dec 1, 2007)

Ebonite, ebony and aluminum






Ebonite, bloodwood and aluminum





Thanks to all who look and particularly those who comment. [8D]


----------



## leehljp (Dec 1, 2007)

I can see his handiwork, and yours too! Great combination of workers and great work! I REALLY like the color combinations on the bottom! the layers of aluminum look like silver threads in the picture! Majestic!


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice, I especially like the bloodwood/aluminum pen.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 1, 2007)

Great looking stuff,they are both
knock-outs!![8D]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 1, 2007)

Lovely work Lou, I favour the bottom one too![]  Would love to see a picture of both on a lighter coloured background![8D]


----------



## R2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Grand Canyon works Lou.[][][^]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 1, 2007)

Really like the color contrast on the nib holding section of the aluminum and bloodwood.  While I'm a big fan of mixed materials, for me, I'm not sure the ebonite works with these.  Maybe its the photos.

For the top one, it looks like one of the waves doesn't make it to the top - intentional or optical illusion?

Overall - nice stuff.  Always inspiring to see an Eagle blank turned by a master.


----------



## Pompeyite (Dec 1, 2007)

Lou, I like the bottom one best too, but they are both good lookers.[8D][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 1, 2007)

Lou,Eagle and you what a grand combination,I guess I'm just different I favor the top one.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 1, 2007)

Well done, both of you. I think I prefer the bottom one but only because the 'spot' near the cb. I hope it is only a photo trick. But if it is a small flaw, is there enough length in the barrel to trim it a tad?

I would love to know how the aluminium was done on the bottom one too. Looks great. Please give the man my regards.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice collaboration, Lou!!  Count me as liking having the cap and nib blanks different.  It avoids the problem of lining up the wave pattern and makes the pattern less overpowering.  I feel your choice of blanks gives the pens a more subtle dignified appearance.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 1, 2007)

They're both real fine pens. 
What _is_ the story on the nib end of the pen in the first picture -- is that wax that didn't get buffed off?
Once again, you and the Eagle have soared high. [8D]


----------



## thewishman (Dec 1, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH, AAAAAAAAHHHHH! Like watching fireworks - very beautiful combinations of materials. The bloodwood is my favorite. 

Chris


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow..........wow........wow............


----------



## Darley (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice work as allway


----------



## potter (Dec 1, 2007)

you have a sure feeling for creating pens!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words and comments.  There is a flaw in the ebony pen, primarily due to my drilling, I think.  The cloud is actually a smudge that I neglected to clean up.  I will try to post a photo with a lighter backgroud later.


----------



## JayDevin (Dec 1, 2007)

very Very Nice!!


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 1, 2007)

More outstanding pens Lou[]  You and Eagle compliment each other's work very well.


----------



## louisbry (Dec 1, 2007)

Both are very nice.  I also prefer the bottom one.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 3, 2007)

Lou,

With the black cap, could you get away with putting a red inlace on each end of the pen to eliminate the section that has the slight imperfection?  If you choose to do this, mount a washer (Preferably CA-resistant material) next to the bushing (touching the brass tube). Then, turn off the "bad" section, down to the brass. Fill with inlace and CA.

While I am pretty confident you have done this before and did NOT need this detail, I hope it may help others who have encountered the "end of the pen" problems.  I use it (as one method) whenever I get chips in polyresins at the ends.  I DO, generally, use the same technique at BOTH ends, even if only one end is "damaged".  I think it makes the pen look more "planned" than the "one-end repair" that screams "OOOOOPPPPPSSSSS"!!![][][]

Oh, Great looking pen Lou and Eagle.  But, you both KNEW that!!![][]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice work Lou, (and Eagle)!  I got a few Eagle blanks myself that need turning.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the additional replies.  Thanks for the ideas on fixing the ebony one, Ed.  I don't do much in the way of oops fixes, but I might on this one...although I like the homely mutt aspect of it. [8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Thanks for the additional replies.  Thanks for the ideas on fixing the ebony one, Ed.  I don't do much in the way of oops fixes, but I might on this one...although I like the homely mutt aspect of it. [8D]



Lou,
One only knows how to repair "oops's" when one "oops's" frequently.  Hence, I am a master "oops" repairer.

Definitely not something to which to aspire!!![][]


----------



## lwalden (Dec 3, 2007)

man, I love that wave pattern in the red and white on the first pen. Knocked my socks clean off the first time I saw the blank Eagle did for Gerry with that same pattern. Beautiful work, Lou.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 4, 2007)

You still work with Eagle, Lou??? 

Well, you could blow me away like a feather with that one!!!
[}][}][}][][].

I really like Eagle's metal and wood combo blanks. After seeing yours, I cannot wait till Ed gets a chance to turn his. At first I was not sure, but now I like the bloodwood one the best. Very masculine with the addition of the ebonite cap. [8D][8D]


----------



## gerryr (Dec 4, 2007)

Lou made an OOPS??????????????  I'm not sure my heart can take it.[]  I like the bloodwood one better, but they are both beautiful as usual.  Great blanks from the master as always.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Lou made an OOPS??????????????  I'm not sure my heart can take it.[]  I like the bloodwood one better, but they are both beautiful as usual.  Great blanks from the master as always.



I don't believe Lou has actually acknowledged it in those terms yet, Gerry.  So, let's be kind and continue to reference the "homely mutt" aspect.

Probably don't want to say "homely mutt" when talking with EAGLE about it, though!!![][][][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 4, 2007)

You may have a point, Ed!  Eagle IS a homely mutt, but don't call his blanks that!! [][]

I am slowly turning one of his blanks as that is the pace my nerves dictate.  I hope to have it posted in a few days.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 6, 2007)

All kidding aside, I make plenty of mistakes, I just don't often fix them.  And thanks for the additional kind comments.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 6, 2007)

[]Do I get a prize for being EXACTLY the 1000th viewer????[][]


----------



## RONB (Dec 6, 2007)

Two beauties[][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />[]Do I get a prize for being EXACTLY the 1000th viewer????[][]



YES YOU DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You win a week with Eagle.  Just let him know when you want him to come over to your house. []


----------

